# New MAC Tools 5-car set



## many slots

Here is the new MAC Tools 5-car set. This is in addition to the Team Force Drag set with the track, that also comes with 5 cars.


----------



## GTPguy

Any idea on the price, or where they can be bought?


----------



## many slots

$109.99, from the MAC Tool truck.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Just curious...are these Auto World Cars? From the pics it's hard to tell. And are all 5 slot cars or are some of them die cast?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## many slots

These are all new Auto World 4-Gear cars.


----------



## GTPguy

Thanks for the info. Now I just need to figure out how to find a MAC truck. Don't know why they don't list them on the mactools web site.


----------



## blue55conv

You can also order them direct from Mac Tools Customer Service 800-622-8665.


----------



## blue55conv

Here are photos from the Mac Tools flyer.

(Removed 12-5-13)


----------



## blue55conv

Here are photos of the actual cars in the 5-car set.

(Removed 12-5-13)


----------



## SCJ

Wow, wonder how they got way w/ that......Patron is a tequila!


-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## blue55conv

The Alexis Dejoria (Tequila) Patron funny car first appeared in 4Gear Release 9. The car in the Mac Tools set has a slightly different paint scheme. The real car has the word Tequila on it. The slot cars do not. I suppose AW is avoiding the alcohol reference. 4Gear Release 9 also included a Tapit Brewing Co. funny car. Those are the only 2 alcohol sponsored AW drag racers I am aware of.

Mike Cook


----------



## tycobel

Thanks Blue55conv !
Did you in fact buy one set ? Did you order them directly from Mac Tools 800 number ?

It's really frustrating for me being in Europe to see all these "special" sets made only for some companies (Mac Tools, Matco,...) as they do not ship overseas. Also it is only via a post like yours that I can be aware of such releases.

I guess AW is making a good deal with these special sets because every year they got a couple out but this is not good for the collectors :-(


----------



## blue55conv

I ordered a set from Mac Tools 800 number first. Later I linked up with my local Mac Tools dealer and did a deal in the parking lot.

The Mac Tools stuff is amazing. Last year it was 5 cars. This year it is 10 cars. This is more than a regular AW NHRA release. 

I am glad that AW is making these sets, but there is definitely some drama in obtaining them. 

The first trick is finding out which sets are being made. I wish AW would give us a clue. Not all companies offer a set each year. Some companies send out Holiday catalogs to their dealers. Last year I found out about the Mac Tools set on a HT post in December. That was too late. I was lucky to get a set on ebay. This year I started looking earlier.

The second trick is buying them. Each company is different, and the rules change. Matco Tools has the 2012 set on their website this year. Last year you had to go through a dealer. The Matco site has a dealer locater, but it will not work unless you are a shop. The dealers change. I was fortunate that my old dealer gave me the number of the new dealer.

If the tool companies won't ship overseas, you need a friend in the states to forward them to you.

Bottom line, we need to look out for each other. HT is a great asset for spreading the news. 

As far as I know, Mac Tools is the only one offering a new set this year. I have not heard of anything new from Matco, Snap-on, NTB, or Summit. Matco and Summit have sets from last year on their websites. Jegs has the Mopar set, but it is also available from normal channels. If anyone has better info, please let us know.


Mike Cook


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

I Sure Wish they, or someone, would sell that "Bounty Hunter" Mustang Funny Car separately .... I Want One !


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, It seems a shame not to sell individual cars from special collector or special drag sets. I know they want you to buy the whole set, but...Everybody doesn't need more track, timing systems, etc. RM


----------



## blue55conv

AW 4Gear R14 Legends is scheduled for March. There are 4 cars. I wouldn't be surprised if the Bounty Hunter is one of them. The cars in the drag strips are usually different than those released separately, but the Blue Max funny car in the Legends drag strip was also part of 4Gear R12.

Wheelz63 - Do you have any info on this?

Mike Cook


----------



## Grandcheapskate

blue55conv said:


> I am glad that AW is making these sets, but there is definitely some drama in obtaining them.
> 
> The first trick is finding out which sets are being made. I wish AW would give us a clue. Not all companies offer a set each year. Some companies send out Holiday catalogs to their dealers. Last year I found out about the Mac Tools set on a HT post in December. That was too late. I was lucky to get a set on ebay. This year I started looking earlier.
> 
> The second trick is buying them. Each company is different, and the rules change. Matco Tools has the 2012 set on their website this year. Last year you had to go through a dealer. The Matco site has a dealer locater, but it will not work unless you are a shop. The dealers change. I was fortunate that my old dealer gave me the number of the new dealer.
> 
> Mike Cook


 It is one of the most inexplicable aspects of our hobby that manufacturers do not just a poor job of advertising their products (even on their websites), but it seems they go out of their way to make it hard for us to even know about their products.

For years, Lifelike sets and twinpacks would pop up out of nowhere. Since taking over for Tyco, Mattel has issued sets that not even collectors can find. And I find it surprising that AW does not have a section on their website dedicated to providing information on all the slots the company ever produced --- can it really be that hard???

Maybe I'm wrong, but isn't selling an item the purpose of making it in the first place? Why would you not use all the tools at your disposal (especially the free ones) to get the word out to your main audience?

One can go back to the first release or two of AW cars and the "chase" theory. Remember that one? AW would randomly pack cases so no one knew what they were buying. Maybe one of the great marketing blunders of all time in our hobby.

Joe


----------



## GTPguy

Grand, I agree completely.

I'm mostly a collector, and find it frustrating that there are new cars offered in sets that aren't easily obtainable, or that are only found on the auction site at ridiculous prices. Do they really think everyone is going to buy a new dragstrip just to get a new car?

The only way I'm aware of the new exclusive releases is when someone posts the news in a forum. 

I also don't know the reason why sometimes a set car is sold separately later, and some times not. Examples of ones I'm glad they did are the Snap On and Traxxas funny cars. Hoping for the DHL car now.

One thing that I like about AW is that when they release an NHRA car that has been released before, it has the latest livery, even if it is only subtly different, like the new Napa and Petron cars.


----------



## XFA

My MAC tool truck driver brings me the newest slot cars they issue ever year so far,when I ask him to.

If you got to the MAC TOOLS homepage & click on MEDIA CENTER on the top,
http://www.mactools.com/Home/tabid/78/Default.aspx
then drag down to CATALOGS & FLYERS,you can thumb through their latest catalogs & merchandise.
I've found this on the other tool websites as well.
MAC TOOLS 2013 Holiday catalog shows up & clearly shows both their slot car packages on the front page.


----------



## blue55conv

Thanks for the info XFA. Can you give us similar instructions for the other tool websites, like Matco and Snap-on? I haven't seen any flyers on those sites. I usually do a search for slot cars. 

You are fortunate to have a driver you can depend on. Do you work in a shop?

Mike Cook


----------



## blue55conv

Grandcheapskate said:


> It is one of the most inexplicable aspects of our hobby that manufacturers do not just a poor job of advertising their products (even on their websites), but it seems they go out of their way to make it hard for us to even know about their products.


AW used to show pictures of the upcoming cars on their website. Now the cars get released before the website is updated. Walthers showed the new Life-Like cars with anticipated dates. But these are the mainstream cars. The tool company cars are off the radar.

Sometimes I wonder who they are trying to sell the cars to. Are the tool company cars intended to go exclusively to customers that buy tools? They come out at Christmas, so are they headed for the kids of the tool customers? Are we crashing the party? 

Then again, these cars are exclusive. That makes them collectible. That makes the serious slot car enthusiast want them. That can't be an accident. They have to know that we will want to buy them.


Mike Cook


----------



## dlw

*Mac Tools Sets*

Just received the Mac Tools dragstrip (which has the return track, like the NTB set)....Very cool. Though not a drag racing fan, I have been collecting as many of the drag race sets as I can (have 15 - 2 Kiss sets, bought of one AW's $40 specials). A shame slot cars aren't getting the love some of these other toys get (like Trash Pack, Hot Wheels, etc).

Also ordered the 5-car set but wasn't shipped, gave Mac a call and they will send it.


----------



## dlw

blue55conv said:


> Thanks for the info XFA. Can you give us similar instructions for the other tool websites, like Matco and Snap-on? I haven't seen any flyers on those sites. I usually do a search for slot cars.
> 
> You are fortunate to have a driver you can depend on. Do you work in a shop?
> 
> Mike Cook


The Matco tool set is still available ($149.99 = shipping). Part # ABGARLITS12

http://www.matcotools.com


----------



## dlw

Update: The Mac 5-car set came earlier Tuesday. The box is about 11"x8".


----------



## blue55conv

I like the packaging. I wish they would do more sets of cars like that.


----------



## shocker36

I think decals can be obtained not sure if they fit the 4 gear or not



Ralphthe3rd said:


> I Sure Wish they, or someone, would sell that "Bounty Hunter" Mustang Funny Car separately .... I Want One !


----------



## vickers83

Ralphthe3rd said:


> I Sure Wish they, or someone, would sell that "Bounty Hunter" Mustang Funny Car separately .... I Want One !


You & me both! :woohoo:


----------



## GTPguy

The new Autoworld home page (http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/) shows the five cars from the MAC set as if they are available individually.

I don't see where you can buy them yet for AW, but maybe they will be part of future releases.


----------



## XFA

They don't show the Blue Max in that photo either.
For whatever it's worth,I talked to an operator @ AW who told me the Bounty Hunter will most likely be available separately soon.


----------



## blue55conv

GTPguy said:


> The new Autoworld home page (http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/) shows the five cars from the MAC set as if they are available individually.
> 
> I don't see where you can buy them yet for AW, but maybe they will be part of future releases.


They may be just showing off their handiwork. I would be surprised if they sell the Mac Tools cars directly.

I figure that the Bounty Hunter Mustang will be in the March Legends release. 

Mike Cook


----------



## slotcarman12078

We used to get sneak peeks via the AW Web Cam, but that stopped quite some time ago. I guess they couldn't handle our critiques of their coming attractions. Sadly, I see AW devoting most of their attention to die cast now, so I guess we should be happy anything new slot-wise is getting produced.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Bounty Hunter*



XFA said:


> They don't show the Blue Max in that photo either.
> For whatever it's worth,I talked to an operator @ *AW who told me the Bounty Hunter will most likely be available separately soon.*


 Now- That would be GREAT, if they sold it separately, coz it's been on my Wish List :thumbsup:


----------



## XFA

Me too.
He said sales were sluggish on the 5 car set,and they would most likely break them up.


----------



## blue55conv

XFA said:


> Me too.
> He said sales were sluggish on the 5 car set,and they would most likely break them up.


That is surprising too. I thought the 5 car set was very desirable, especially compared to buying another drag strip.


----------



## XFA

He told me they were getting a lot of requests for JUST the Bounty Hunter,and buyers weren't willing to pay for all 5 cars as they had speculated.
Again,this is from the operator so I don't know how accurate it is.


----------

